# Schengen Visa - Proof of accommodation



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

I am an Indian citizen residing in Australia. My girlfriend holds Italian and Australian citizenship and I am travelling to Italy with her grandparents (they both have dual Australian and Italian citizenship) for a 2 week holiday. 

I am applying for the Schengen visa but I am stuck what to use as a proof of accommodation since we plan on staying with my girlfriend's relatives in Italy as opposed to staying at hotels. 

I found this host declaration form (which I believe I need to get filled out by my gf's relatives in Italy) : http://www.vfsglobal.com/italy/australia/pdf/Invito_annex_form_030616.pdf

First of all, has someone experienced something similar? And secondly, am I on the right page? 

Any help would be much appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------

